# Hoarding Chihuahuas



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

HOARDING CHIHUAHUAS


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OM Gosh, that makes me ill. Those poor babies


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

What is wrong with people. My friend just posted a story on Facebook about 45 Chihuahuas in Georgia that now need Foster homes because of a hoarding situation. Its so sad.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

very sad


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

that is so sad i remember seeing her on tv I wish someone would stop her


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

God thats awefull. Why is she not banned from keeping animals, and the rspca not took them all off her,


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh God! That made me cry.  I am a FIRM BELIEVER in the idea that people who abuse animals should be treated the EXACT same way that they treat the animal (s) they abuse. :cussing:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Utterly disgusting
I really am upset by this
It just breaks my heart


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

uggg makes me hate people more.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I am left wondering how it's possible to collect go forth and hoard chihuahuas. I mean just how it's possible, not if it's morally OK. How do you find so many, and how can you afford the $200-500 typical adoption fees to aquire them and how do you get people to adopt them out to you when they find out you are a hoarder?. 

From what I've observed here in the USA( I realize it may be different in other countries) , chihuahuas are in high demand and not so easily obtained.
Now if you wanted to hoard an overpopulated dog breed like a pitbull, that seems plausible.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here in California, chis are everywhere. There is almost 100 in the pound right now. And people try to re home them all the time on craigslist. Right now there is a pregnant chi someone wants to give away for free. I have 9 chis, only one that came from a breeder, and three chi mixes. And I have turned away about 10 more that were offered to me. It's very easy here in California to collect chis.


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

I cant even look at this....it makes me soo sick to my stomach & I wish I could help every single one of those poor innocent creatures! as far as Im concerned this lady should be in jail kept in a cage like she did to those dogs & let her live in her own filth....ughhh this upsets me soo much


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chi's are all over NC to but I imagine the hoarders start with breeding and then do not want to get rid of their Chi's and do not spay and neuter so they get out of hand.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> Chi's are all over NC to but I imagine the hoarders start with breeding and then do not want to get rid of their Chi's and do not spay and neuter so they get out of hand.


Good point, irresponsible breeding is a reliable source for hoarding dogs. Though I thought irresponsibly bred chihuahuas often died in "childbirth". 

We had a hoarding case here once that the person had a bunch of intact dogs and was allowing them to breed out of control. The reasoning behind it was because they were having "as many puppies as God sent/wanted" or something like that.


----------

